# 4x108 to 5x100 or 5x114.3 lug adapters



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

Does anyone make any wheel adapters to go from 4x108 to 5x100 or maybe 5x114.3?
If you know of any place, please point me in the direction.
Thanks!


----------



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x100 or 5x114.3 lug adapters (Shikaroka)*

Anybody know?


----------



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x100 or 5x114.3 lug adapters (Shikaroka)*


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x100 or 5x114.3 lug adapters (Shikaroka)*

I would like to know as well. I want new wheels for the Cabrio..
I know some people do the hub conversion, but thats bank...
Let's keep this thread up


----------



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x100 or 5x114.3 lug adapters (OnTheGreen)*

Well, what I'm looking for won't fit your Cabrio.
Cabrios have a 4x100 bolt pattern.
I'm looking for some adapters for an Audi 90 with a 4x108 pattern.


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x100 or 5x114.3 lug adapters (Shikaroka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shikaroka* »_Well, what I'm looking for won't fit your Cabrio.
Cabrios have a 4x100 bolt pattern.
I'm looking for some adapters for an Audi 90 with a 4x108 pattern.


I should have been clearer 
1997 Audi Cabriolet 4x108 pattern
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x100 or 5x114.3 lug adapters (OnTheGreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnTheGreen* »_
I should have been clearer 
1997 Audi Cabriolet 4x108 pattern
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OH, my bad. I had not even considered that.
Sorry man.
Well, then cool. We are looking for the same thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x100 or 5x114.3 lug adapters (Shikaroka)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## www.felgen-garage.de (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x100 or 5x114.3 lug adapters (Shikaroka)*

I can offer such adapters. Minimum thickness: 26mm
Look in: http://www.felgen-garage.de


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x100 or 5x114.3 lug adapters (www.felgen-garage.de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.felgen-garage.de* »_I can offer such adapters. Minimum thickness: 26mm
Look in: http://www.felgen-garage.de

How much for a set of 4 shipped to California?
There are no mention of them on your site or pricing.
Thanks


----------



## www.felgen-garage.de (Oct 14, 2004)

Dont get shocked....
Incl. shipment 700.- USD.


----------



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (www.felgen-garage.de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.felgen-garage.de* »_Dont get shocked....
Incl. shipment 700.- USD.

HOLLY JEEZ!








For 4 wheel adapters?
Does that come with a nice set of wheels?


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (www.felgen-garage.de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.felgen-garage.de* »_Dont get shocked....
Incl. shipment 700.- USD.

For that price, I can just have wheels drilled and filled.
But thanks


----------

